# Dwyane Ramos 9.53 OcR OH Average



## Liam Wadek (Nov 28, 2021)

Dwyane set the OcR Average for 3x3 One-Handed in Finals at Lyttelton Spring 2021, placing him 3rd in the world.
He also got an 8.05 National Record Single, placing him 20th in the world.

Result Link: https://live.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/712/rounds/11008
8.74, (14.25), (8.05), 10.62, 9.23

There is currently no video of it yet, but this is where it will be uploaded:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw6hnEaqhmV-7Fq9fnCBnzA



The record was on stream, which can be found here (timestamped):


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 28, 2021)

Liam Wadek said:


> Dwyane set the OcR Average for 3x3 One-Handed in Finals at Lyttelton Spring 2021, placing him 3rd in the world.
> He also got an 8.05 National Record Single, placing him 20th in the world.
> 
> Result Link: https://live.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/712/rounds/11008
> ...


This is good stuff.

Rouxavolution, F2 R U M2 U' R' U' M2 U F2!

Time stamp for the video still not there. Also in this SS thread topic, can you highlight or add label to the OcR keyword.


----------



## turtwig (Nov 28, 2021)

Congrats to him - this is the first time Feliks has not held this OcR since 2009!


----------

